# Java sur iMac Intel



## Hazap (25 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour,
est-ce que certains d'entre vous ont déjà quelques retours d'experience de développent en Java sur les iMac Intel? (performances, stabilité, etc...)


----------



## molgow (25 Janvier 2006)

Déjà un lien qui pourrait t'intéresser.
Si l'on en croit Apple, la JVM tourne sans Rosetta, donc en natif x86, ce qui est plutôt une bonne nouvelle !
D'ici ce week-end, je devrais pouvoir avoir accès à un Mac-Intel, j'essaierai de faire quelques tests sur le support Java dès que je le pourrais.


----------



## Hazap (25 Janvier 2006)

merci molgow  , j'avais déjà vu les explications sur la JVM et aussi le pblm des bibilothèques natives. Pour l'instant je cherche surtout des infos au niveau des perfs. En ce moment j'écume les boutiques de Paris à la recherche d'un model d'expo pour tester, mais y'a rien  ... LOL


----------



## GrandGibus (25 Janvier 2006)

Un lien supplémentaire que j'ai découvert récemment.

A lire en particulier l'article de James Gosling (le papa de Java).

Pour les flémards, Java est porté en natif sur macIntel (universal binaries) et les perfs ont l'air d'être au rendez-vous.... mais toujours rien de bien tangible.


P.S. les retours d'expériences sont les bien venus


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Ce qui serait cool, c'est qu'on fasse/trouve quelques petits programme de tests, et que l'on teste l'exécution sur iMac Intel et iMac normal. Si vous me donnez des programmes de tests, je les exécute ce soir pour voir ! (j'ai reçu l'iMac!)


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Janvier 2006)

Un programme de test ? Mais voici: CCAM+ (OK,je me répète dans ma signature, et je fais du lobbisme :rateau.

Cependant, il serait interessant de chronométrer le lancement de l'appli.

Pour information technique, cette dernière est entièrement réalisée en Swing. Le démarrage lance un thread supplémentaire pour l'indexation lucene d'une bibliothèque de code (barre en bas). Il y a 8000 libellés qui sont scannées.

Sur mon powerbook les temps sont de:

7 secondes de lancement (avant d'avoir la fenêtre principale)
30 secondes d'indexation

L'appli est compilée et exécutée en Java 4.


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

En fait, j'y pense. Le logiciel Java que je développe en ce moment est aussi très gourmand en resource, je pourrais essayer de comparer ses perfs entre un iMac Intel, un P4 3Ghz 1Go RAM et un 4x3Ghz 64bits 4Go RAM


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Sur mon powerbook les temps sont de:
> 7 secondes de lancement (avant d'avoir la fenêtre principale)
> 30 secondes d'indexation


Indexation : 
4x3Ghz Intel-64 bits (4 Go RAM) : 5 secondes (  )
3 Ghz Intel (1 Go RAM) : 8 secondes 
iMac Intel 17" (512 Mo RAM) : 8 secondes


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Janvier 2006)

Wahou... je vais arrêter de dire que mon portable il dépote :rose: !

Cependant, la JVM Sun sous Windows est beaucoup plus performante que sous Mac... 

Tiens, si t'es sous Windows et que tu fais des benchs, essaies la JVM BEA JRockit... tu risques d'avoir bien des surprises !


----------



## Hazap (26 Janvier 2006)

merci de vos réponses  
GrandGibus je vais tester ton appli sur mon PC et sur mon Mac mini, ce n'est pas comparable au niveau perf, mais ça donnera des exemples.

Molgow, j'avais fait une petite appli de m#$*e en java-swing-java2D qui fait des millions de boucles de calculs, et des creations de rectangles pour tester le graphisme. C'est pas génial et je ne pense pas que ce soit très rigoureux mais je vais la rechercher et la poster (si c possible). 
Sinon tu peux toujours tester Java2Demo livrée dans le JDK (je me rappelle jamais ou ça se trouve dans l'arborescence de MacOSX) pour avoir une idée des perfs de java2D, et SwingSet2 pour swing. et les autre démos aussi

J'avais aussi trouvé ça dans la mailing-list et sur ce lien (en allemand et anglais) http://www.apfeltalk.de/forum/java-vm-performance-t28932.html ou ils font un test avec http://triring.net/projectx/awt/Xengine4a.jar : c'est une petite appli qui test awt en comptant les fps d'une animation


----------



## SuperCed (26 Janvier 2006)

Sinon, moi aussi j'ai une petite appli Java sur mon site. C'est un jeu de réflexion, il y a un peu d'IA avec des arbres de recherche.
Il faudrait tester la différence d'éxécution sur les différentes plateforme.
D'autre part, il y a une utilisation de Java 3D, ça pourrait être aussi un test pour cette techno bien pratique.


----------



## Hazap (26 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Indexation :
> 4x3Ghz Intel-64 bits (4 Go RAM) : 5 secondes (  )
> 3 Ghz Intel (1 Go RAM) : 8 secondes
> iMac Intel 17" (512 Mo RAM) : ??? secondes (le résultat sera disponible ce soir!)


2.8Ghz Intel 1Mo:
lancement: 3s
indexation: 10s


----------



## Hazap (26 Janvier 2006)

pour ceux que ça interesse:
à titre de comparaison, voila les résultat du lancement de *http://triring.net/projectx/awt/Xengine4a.jar* sur différentes machines, sans utiliser les option d'optimisation de la JVM:

PC: 2.8Ghz 1Go NVidia Quadro4 Java 1.5
ave=115
max=118
min=113
nb iterations=30
 


PowerMac 2x2Ghz 4Go carte? java 1.4.2
ave=65
max=67
min=63
nb iterations=30 
 

MacMini 1.42Ghz 512Mo java 1.5
ave=28
max=30
min=27
nb iterations=30
:sleep:


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Indexation :
> 4x3Ghz Intel-64 bits (4 Go RAM) : 5 secondes (  )
> 3 Ghz Intel (1 Go RAM) : 8 secondes
> iMac Intel 17" (512 Mo RAM) : 8 secondes



Voilà, j'ai toute la soirée pour faire mumuse avec l'iMac Intel 1.83 Ghz !! 
GrandGibus, ton programme est aussi rapide sur l'iMac que sur mon P4 3Ghz !

C'est déjà plutôt encourageant!


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Hazap a dit:
			
		

> PC: 2.8Ghz 1Go NVidia Quadro4 Java 1.5
> ave=115
> max=118
> min=113
> ...



iMac Intel Core Duo 1.83 Ghz, 512 Mo RAM, 
Ave:151.863 rpm
Max:156.86 rpm
Min:147.60 rpm
TotalRevolutions: 30 times


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Pour info, par défaut on a :

```
$ java -version
java version "1.4.2_09"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.4.2_09-239)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.4.2-66, mixed mode)
```


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Janvier 2006)

Sur mon portable (sur batterie), en Java 1.4:

Version 1.0.0
Ave:29.632 rpm
Max:30.64 rpm
Min:26.51 rpm
TotalRevolutions: 71 times

(j'ai été interrompu au tel... d'où le 71 fois :rateau


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Mauvaise nouvelle, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Eclipse !

En fait, c'est logique puisque d'après Apple les applis Java utilisant JNI ne peuvent fonctionner sur Mac. Du coup, il faudra attendre un peu...


```
$ more .log 
!SESSION 2006-01-26 21:37:38.357 -----------------------------------------------
eclipse.buildId=M20060118-1600
java.version=1.4.2_09
java.vendor=Apple Computer, Inc.
BootLoader constants: OS=macosx, ARCH=ppc, WS=carbon, NL=fr_FR
Framework arguments:  -keyring /Users/xxx/.eclipse_keyring -showlocation
Command-line arguments:  -os macosx -ws carbon -arch ppc -keyring /Users/grangier/.eclipse_keyring -consoleLog -sh
owlocation

!ENTRY org.eclipse.osgi 2006-01-26 21:37:39.588
!MESSAGE Application error
!STACK 1
java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /Users/xxx/Desktop/eclipse/configuration/org.eclipse.osgi/bundles/63/1/.cp/li
bswt-pi-carbon-3139.jnilib: 
        at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary0(ClassLoader.java:1586)
        at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadLibrary(ClassLoader.java:1495)
        at java.lang.Runtime.loadLibrary0(Runtime.java:788)
        at java.lang.System.loadLibrary(System.java:834)
        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.Library.loadLibrary(Library.java:123)
        at org.eclipse.swt.internal.carbon.OS.<clinit>(OS.java:20)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.createDisplay(Display.java:856)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.create(Display.java:836)
        at org.eclipse.swt.graphics.Device.<init>(Device.java:118)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:676)
        at org.eclipse.swt.widgets.Display.<init>(Display.java:667)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.Workbench.createDisplay(Workbench.java:394)
        at org.eclipse.ui.PlatformUI.createDisplay(PlatformUI.java:155)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.createDisplay(IDEApplication.java:128)
        at org.eclipse.ui.internal.ide.IDEApplication.run(IDEApplication.java:79)
        at org.eclipse.core.internal.runtime.PlatformActivator$1.run(PlatformActivator.java:226)
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:376)
        at org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter.run(EclipseStarter.java:163)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke0(Native Method)
        at sun.reflect.NativeMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(NativeMethodAccessorImpl.java:39)
        at sun.reflect.DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.invoke(DelegatingMethodAccessorImpl.java:25)
        at java.lang.reflect.Method.invoke(Method.java:324)
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.invokeFramework(Main.java:334)
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.basicRun(Main.java:278)
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.run(Main.java:973)
        at org.eclipse.core.launcher.Main.main(Main.java:948)
```


----------



## GrandGibus (26 Janvier 2006)

Un coup de SWT à recompiler... les petits gars d'Eclipse auront tôt fait de le faire ... Mais c'est une information extremement interessante... 

En attendant, il y a toujours au moins NetBeans .


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Java 1.5 est installé par défaut. Mais malheureusement, Apple ne donne toujours aucun moyen simple de passer la JVM de 1.4 à 1.5 pour les applications normales (seulement pour les Web Start et les Applets, mais pourquoi donc ils ne rajoutent pas un menu pour TOUT Java !?).


```
% java-1.5 -version
java version "1.5.0_05"
Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_05-84)
Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_05-51, mixed mode, sharing)
```


Pour Eclipse, c'est effectivement, quelque chose à recompiler... mais il faut qu'ils le fassent ! Donc pour l'instant, si l'utilisation d'Eclipse est indispensable pour vous, attendez un peu avant de sauter sur les iMac Intel Core Duo.


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de tester une version non-optimizée du programme que je développe actuellement.
C'est une simulation utilisant des agents intelligents. Je fais tourner la simulation pendant 100 steps. En moyenne chaque step crée plusieurs dizaines de miliers d'objets, mets à jour l'interface (Swing) et exécute un certain code pour chaque agent. C'est en Java 1.5.

L'exécution prend :
- 2min12s sur G4 933 Mhz 768 Mo RAM
- 28s sur l'iMac Intel Core Duo

Je vais essayer de tester la version un peu mieux optimizée comme ça j'aurais les chiffres pour le P4 3 Ghz et le 4x3Ghz... mais je sais pas si j'arriverais. J'ai des problèmes pour compiler ici. Et surtout je n'ai plus les chiffres du P4 et des Intel-64bits ici.

----

Bon j'ai réussi à compiler ma version optimisée.

- G4 933 Mhz 768 Mo RAM : 1min 35sec
- iMac Intel Core Duo 1.83 Ghz : 25 sec
- P4 3Ghz : 26 secondes 
- 4x3Ghz : 19 secondes


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Janvier 2006)

Etrange, le gain semble beaucoup plus important sur le G4 que sur le MacIntel. Peut etre tu devrait faire un test un peu plus long pour avoir une meilleure precision.

Je peut tester sur un G4 bi 2x1.25 si tu veut.

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

En fait, c'est parce qu'une bonne partie du gain se fait au niveau du rafraichissement de l'interface graphique. Ce qui veut dire que Swing est beaucoup plus rapide sur Mac-Intel.


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Janvier 2006)

Et si tu comparait les temps de compilation ? Il doit y avoir peu de graphisme et plus de calcul brut, non ?

Cordialement


----------



## molgow (27 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai réussi à compiler ma version optimisée.
> 
> - G4 933 Mhz 768 Mo RAM : 1min 35sec
> - iMac Intel Core Duo 1.83 Ghz : 25 sec
> ...


Le nouvel iMac semble plus rapide que le P4 3Ghz que j'ai sous la main! 

PS: merci pour la suggestion des temps de compilation. Par contre, il faut que je trouve qqch à compiler, parce que je peux pas compiler mon programme sur iMac Intel (utilisation d'Eclipse et de Ant).


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Janvier 2006)

Si tu veux quelque chose de conséquent à compiler, tombe les sources de JBoss Application Server (sous sourceforge)...

Ca le fera. Seule condition: Ant.


----------



## Hazap (27 Janvier 2006)

super! merci pour ces infos molgow.


----------



## Macoute (27 Janvier 2006)

Java5 release 4 dp 5 est dispo pour MacIntel sur l'ADC


----------



## molgow (28 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mauvaise nouvelle, je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner Eclipse !
> 
> En fait, c'est logique puisque d'après Apple les applis Java utilisant JNI ne peuvent fonctionner sur Mac. Du coup, il faudra attendre un peu...



Certains se sont déjà amusés à faire des scripts pour pouvoir recompiler SWT sur Mac-x86 et donc pouvoir utiliser Eclipse. Je n'ai pas testé, mais ça pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire en attendant que Eclipse sorte officiellement une version supportée pour Mac-x86.

http://forum.osx86project.org/index.php?showtopic=4601&hl=eclipse


----------



## Hazap (29 Janvier 2006)

j'ai réussi à trouver un iMac intel en démo à la Fnac à Paris. Je suis arrivé avec ma clé USB pour tester 2 ou 3 petites applis java, et alors mauvaise surprise!... aucune des démos JFC que j'avais (Java2Demo et SwingSet2) n'arrive à s'excécuter!!!. blocage complet
Ils venaient d'installer le Mac, donc Java 1.4.2 par defaut, et peut-etre n'avaient-ils pas encore installé les mis-a-jour... ceci expliquerait cela. 
Est-ce que vous avez eu de telles suprises avec vos iMac intel?


----------



## Nicky Larson (29 Janvier 2006)

Essaies avec ça pour voir :-D

http://www.tribaltrouble.com/


----------



## molgow (29 Janvier 2006)

Tribal Trouble fonctionne très bien, je viens de le tester.


----------



## Hazap (30 Janvier 2006)

Bon aller, je vais casser ma tirelire cette après-midi pour un iMac dual core 20", et puis après je vais rester enfermé pendant 3 jours devant  et si j'arrive à emerger entre temps je viendrai donner mes impressions


----------



## molgow (30 Janvier 2006)

Ils sont vraiment irrésistibles ces iMacs 
Je voulais aussi craquer sur le 20" mais finalement je crois que je vais prendre un 17" en augmentant le disque dur... je trouve trop gros 20" ! (il faudrait un 19" ou 18")


----------



## Nicky Larson (30 Janvier 2006)

Ouai tribal trouble !


----------



## Xaar (31 Janvier 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> iMac Intel Core Duo 1.83 Ghz, 512 Mo RAM,
> Ave:151.863 rpm
> Max:156.86 rpm
> Min:147.60 rpm
> TotalRevolutions: 30 times



Juste pour la comparaison avec un iMac Core Duo 2Ghz 512Mo RAM :

Ave:160.605 rpm
Max:168.30 rpm
Min:157.89 rpm
TotalRevolutions: 136 times


----------



## Hazap (1 Février 2006)

Xaar a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour la comparaison avec un iMac Core Duo 2Ghz 512Mo RAM :
> 
> Ave:160.605 rpm
> Max:168.30 rpm
> ...



je re-confirme, lol : iMac Core Duo 2Ghz 512Mo :

Ave:160.774 rpm
Max:169.1 rpm
Min:159.36 rpm
TotalRevolutions: 43 times

j'avais aussi un programme qui fait des millions de boucles brutales de calculs débiles, et des dessins. A titre de comparaison avec un P4 2,8GHz 1Mo Ram datant de aout 2004 (pour situer la techno) :

IMac Core Duo 2Ghz 512Mo  
Java 1.4 sans option d'optim
-------------------------------
addition d'entiers....... : 2252ms 
addition de doubles.... : 3253ms 
multiplication doubles. : 3753ms 
division de doubles..... : 47201ms
factorielle(100).......... : 1467ms
dessins de string........ : 428ms
draw rect................. : 215ms
fill rect.................... : 382m


PC 2,8Ghz 1Mo   
Java 1.5 idem
-----------------------
addition d'entiers........: 737ms 
addition de doubles.....: 5043ms
multiplication doubles..: 5405ms
division de doubles......: 21694ms
factorielle(100)..........: 2679ms 
dessins de string.........: 250ms
draw rect..................: 16ms
fill rect.....................: 188ms



MacMini 1,45Gh 1Mo
Java 1.4 idem
------------------------
addition d'entiers......: 5615
addition de doubles...: 12631
multiplication doubles: 12615
division de doubles....: 12560
factorielle(100).........: 8084
dessins de string.......: 369ms
draw rect................: 403ms
fill rect...................: 853ms


Excecution de Java2Demo livrée avec le JDK: j'ai retenu seulement une moyenne à-la-louche apparente du nombre de frame/seconde des différentes catégories de test de cette démo
IMac Core Duo, java 1.4   : 33fps
PC 2,8Ghz, java 1.5         : 31fps
Macmini 1,45Ghz java 1.4 : 25fps  


J'ai trouvé ces liens aussi, avec une ligne de test de Java: 
http://www.javalobby.org/java/forums/t62877.html
http://www.javarants.com/B1823453972/C1242049796/E20060127125720/index.html

Voila, ce ne sont pas des tests très rigoureux  mais ça donne une idée... donc je ne regrette pas cet iMac Core Duo... pour l'instant, LOL (non je plaisante)
Par contre je rêve ou quoi?? ils ne livrent pas XCode avec?.. avec mon MacMini j'avais un CD des outils de dev, mais la rien. A moins que ce soit sur l'un des CD d'installation?


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2006)

Tu devrais tester d'exécuter en Java 1.5 sur toutes les machines. Il y a eu pas mal d'améliorations à la JVM qui pourrait rendre l'iMac meilleur en comparaison du PC 2.8 Ghz


----------



## Hazap (1 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais tester d'exécuter en Java 1.5 sur toutes les machines. Il y a eu pas mal d'améliorations à la JVM qui pourrait rendre l'iMac meilleur en comparaison du PC 2.8 Ghz



Oui, je vais faire ça dans le jours qui viennent, et si je tombe sur le cul je vous donnerais les résultats


----------



## molgow (1 Février 2006)

A part ça, ce qui serait cool c'est que l'on ait enfin le support Java de Sun et pas d'Apple (qui est lent et mauvais)... Mais là je rêve peut-être un peu !


----------



## Hazap (2 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> A part ça, ce qui serait cool c'est que l'on ait enfin le support Java de Sun et pas d'Apple (qui est lent et mauvais)... Mais là je rêve peut-être un peu !



Peut-être que les choses vont changer avec le passage sur architecture Intel, Sun faisant déjà le boulot avec Java pour Windows et Solaris (et Linux ?). En fait Apple n'a maintenant plus qu'à prendre le source de Java et le recompiler sur Mac OS X, lol.  Cependant, bien que n'étant utlisateur Apple que depuis quelques mois, je pense que ce n'est peut-etre pas plus mal qu'Apple s'occupe de la partie graphique (Swing et Java2D) car ils peuvent certainement utiliser au mieux les bases de MacOS (Quarz et compagnie) pour optimiser.

Tiens, au passage, j'ai refait quelques uns de mes tests avec Java 5. Bon rien de flagrant en terme de performances, just qq millisecondes gagnées sur certain calculs. 
Il y a un truc que j'aimerais bien essayer, c'est JOGL (le binding Java pour openGL) mais je n'ai pas envie de recompiler les sources sur iMac Dual Core; trop de mauvais souvenirs linuxiens de recompil d'applis, de lib et de noyaux, lol. Alors je vais attendre pour voir s'ils sortent une version pour Mac Dual Core. De toute façon c'est prévu en standard dans Java 6 je crois.


----------



## GrandGibus (2 Février 2006)

Tiens, une news interessante concernant JOGL: http://www.mactouch.com/breve.php?id_breve=1366.

A noter que Sun a des excuses quant au fait de choyer la plateforme Windows:
c'est la plateforme la plus répandue (pour l'instant :rateau
Il y a un gros concurent: micros$oft avec .Net et C#


Inutile donc de dire que si Java ne formait pas une alternative plus que sérieuse à C# et .Net, son espérence de vie et son interet en seraient d'autant plus limités !


----------



## Hazap (6 Février 2006)

GrandGibus a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, une news interessante concernant JOGL: http://www.mactouch.com/breve.php?id_breve=1366.
> (...)


 
A propos de JOGL, s'il y a des gens que ça interesse, j'ai trouvé un lien sur la page d'un gars qui a compilé pour Mac Intel.

http://homepage.mac.com/gziemski/projects/

Je n'ai pas encore testé.


----------



## Hazap (7 Février 2006)

Hazap a dit:
			
		

> A propos de JOGL, s'il y a des gens que ça interesse, j'ai trouvé un lien sur la page d'un gars qui a compilé pour Mac Intel.
> 
> http://homepage.mac.com/gziemski/projects/
> 
> Je n'ai pas encore testé.


 
J'ai essayé, et ça marche bien... ou presque. La démo JCanyon ne veut pas se lancer, et y'a un petit probleme dans "Vertex Buffer Object".


----------



## molgow (11 Février 2006)

Quelqu'un parle de comment faire fonctionner Azureus (qui utilise SWT) sur Mac Intel ici.

Ça doit donc aussi être possible de faire fonctionner Eclipse avec des petites bidouilles...


----------



## Hazap (14 Février 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Certains se sont déjà amusés à faire des scripts pour pouvoir recompiler SWT sur Mac-x86 et donc pouvoir utiliser Eclipse. Je n'ai pas testé, mais ça pourrait peut-être faire l'affaire en attendant que Eclipse sorte officiellement une version supportée pour Mac-x86.
> 
> http://forum.osx86project.org/index.php?showtopic=4601&hl=eclipse


 
J'ai testé ça hier soir, et ça marche! (pour l'instant j'ai pas eu de problemes). Il faut juste suivre les explications, à savoir téléchargé eclipse 3.1.1 et sauvergarder le script shell fourni en pièce jointe, puis l'executer.


----------



## molgow (14 Février 2006)

Cool. Et au niveau utilisation, ça ressemble plus à une réactivité comme sur un PC-Windows ? Parce que Eclipse est vraiment lent sur mon Mac PPC


----------



## Hazap (14 Février 2006)

A vrai dire je ne l'ai pas utilisé très longtemps (à 1h30 je commençais a m'endormir  ) mais je n'ai pas eu du tout à me plaindre. Donc je dirais oui, c'est aussi reactif que sur PC, en tout cas comparé au mien. J'ai juste eu un petit probleme au début: il n'y avait pas de barre de titre visible, (ou alors cachée sous la barre de menu) donc pas facile pour déplacer. Mais ce "bug" a disparu sans que je m'en rende compte et cette title bar est revenue (ou bien la fenetre s'est positionnée correctement sous la barre de menu).
Voila maintenant on va pouvoir se mettre au boulot plus sérieusement


----------



## molgow (20 Février 2006)

Hazap a dit:
			
		

> J'ai testé ça hier soir, et ça marche! (pour l'instant j'ai pas eu de problemes). Il faut juste suivre les explications, à savoir téléchargé eclipse 3.1.1 et sauvergarder le script shell fourni en pièce jointe, puis l'executer.



Voilà, j'ai enfin reçu MON iMac intel (pas celui qui m'appartenait pas). Du coup je peux mieux tester ce que je veux.
J'ai installé Eclipse 3.1.2 qui semble fonctionner très bien.

Il faut juste modifier un poil le script (et pas oublier qu'il faut les Dev Tools pour exécuter le script) :


```
#!/bin/sh

tar zxvf eclipse-SDK-3.1.2-macosx-carbon.tar.gz
mkdir tmp
cd tmp
cp ../eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.rcp.source.macosx.carbon.ppc_3.1.2/src/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx.ppc_3.1.1/src.zip .
unzip -x src.zip
make -f make_macosx.mak
cp ../eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx.ppc_3.1.1.jar .
jar uvf ../eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx.ppc_3.1.1.jar libswt-carbon-3139.jnilib
jar uvf ../eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx.ppc_3.1.1.jar libswt-pi-carbon-3139.jnilib
jar uvf ../eclipse/plugins/org.eclipse.swt.carbon.macosx.ppc_3.1.1.jar libswt-webkit-carbon-3139.jnilib
```


----------



## GrandGibus (20 Février 2006)

Et donc, quel est le niveau de réactivité ? (d'Eclipse... :rateau


----------



## molgow (21 Février 2006)

Bien meilleur que mon G4 933... 
Pour ce que j'ai utilisé, je dirais que c'est comparable au Pentium 3 Ghz que j'ai en ce moment sous la main.


----------



## Hazap (23 Février 2006)

alors Eclipse 3.1.2 marche... mais impossible de reprendre un workspace créée avec la version précédente...pfff grrrrr


----------



## _Quintoff (28 Février 2006)

Très interessante votre discution, je pense que maintenant je suis 100% convaincu pour me lancer dans l'achat d'un iMac intel. Je compte faire du développement Java une des utilisations principal de l'iMac et tous vos test m'ont convaincus 
Bon je n'ai plus qu'à économiser et je pourrais très bientôt voir un mac intel en vrai :rateau:


----------



## GrandGibus (1 Mars 2006)

En dehors du débat sur les performances pures où le mac intel semble être indiscutablement devant les puces powerpc... et bien que la JVM apple soit de piètre qualité, il reste un avantage sur lequel la meilleure des JVMs windows ne peut rivaliser: *le système d'exploitation[:b].

Ce n'est pas de la beauté des effets graphiques ou encore de sa stabilité dont je veux vanter les mérites, mais bien du multi-tâche.

C'est une question de choix, mais je préfère mettre un peu plus de temps à compiler un programme Java ou ne pas bénéficier d'une appli Swing à 300 fps et pouvoir continuer à utiliser mon ordinateur (lire mes mails, rédiger une doc)... 

C'est à mon avis sur ce point -dont on ne parle pas souvent à mon avis- que l'expérience mac os est pertinente ;-)...*


----------



## Hazap (1 Mars 2006)

Alors la tout à fait d'accord!!  
la JVM d'Apple n'est pas parfaite, surtout que j'ai toujours des bugs inadmissibles avec Java2D!, enfin c pas grave je passe à JOGL, LOL...
Mais étant un "switcher" depuis juin 2005, pour rien au monde je ne reviendrais sur Windows. Plus de blocage de l'interface pendant une copie de fichier!  Fini les spywares, les virus et vers qui infectent le PC dès la première connexion internet si t'as pas activé le firewall, l'antivirus, modifié la valeur de KEY_HARDWARE_VAPOWARE_DEFAULT_SHIELD_PROTECTION_MAX_ENABLED à TRUE_IF_NEED_OTHERWISE_FALSE_IF_NEEDED_TOO dans la base de registre, etc, etc, etc, etc....
Et je ne parle pas des applis livrées avec (iLife, iWork et cie) ! Pendant que tu compiles ton code Java tu peux composer les effets sonores avec Garageband, faire les plaquettes commerciales de ton soft avec Page et Keynote, etc.  Non, je rigole, ce n'est pas si lent de compiler lol.
Et en plus c'est joli à voir! desfois ça donne envie de lecher l'écran   .. alors que demande le peuple?! (des tours beiges dégueux à tuner à la Jacky, avec Vista... quand il arrivera... s'il arrive... lol... beurkk)


----------



## kurut (12 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
ça n'a pas réellement de rapport avec le développement dont vous parlez mais je pose quand même ma question car ça se rapporte à Java sur Mac Intel.

Apparemment, beaucoup de personnes avec des MAC Intel ont des problèmes actuellement avec la procédure de télédéclaration des revenus (impots.gouv.fr).

Normalement en fin de signature, l'applet java devrait proposer les certificats pour signer mais le menu déroulant contenant les certificats n'apparait pas. Le résumé via applet java s'affiche lui tout à fait correctement juste avant. (idem Safari ou Firefox)

Auriez vous un retour d'expérience avec un mac Intel de cette procédure ?

Merci !


----------



## Hazap (12 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai pas encore fait la déclaration sur le Mac donc je ne peux pas te renseigner; mais comme je comptais le faire je vais bien voir ce qui ce passe


----------



## 13em (18 Mai 2006)

kurut a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> ça n'a pas réellement de rapport avec le développement dont vous parlez mais je pose quand même ma question car ça se rapporte à Java sur Mac Intel.
> 
> Apparemment, beaucoup de personnes avec des MAC Intel ont des problèmes actuellement avec la procédure de télédéclaration des revenus (impots.gouv.fr).
> ...



j'ai eu le même problème sous mac intel que ce soit sous safari ou sous firefox, la version java (j'ai la dernière) n'est pas installée ou pas supportée ! J'ai donc fait ma déclaration comme l'an dernier sur PC après avoir exporté mon certificat qui s'est promené de firfox à safari, puis à firefox version PC !


----------



## Claudine R. (18 Mai 2006)

13em a dit:
			
		

> j'ai eu le même problème sous mac intel que ce soit sous safari ou sous firefox, la version java (j'ai la dernière) n'est pas installée ou pas supportée ! J'ai donc fait ma déclaration comme l'an dernier sur PC après avoir exporté mon certificat qui s'est promené de firfox à safari, puis à firefox version PC !


J'ai effectivement posé la question de la déclaration d'impots  sur ce site car je me suis cassé les dents dessus : cela ne marche pas avec imac G5 intel, mac OS X.4, firefox ou safari (c'est pire avec safari), et java 5.0 ou 1.4.2. Le problème se posse exactement comme l'a écrit kurut : 
("Normalement en fin de signature, l'applet java devrait proposer les certificats pour signer mais le menu déroulant contenant les certificats n'apparait pas. Le résumé via applet java s'affiche lui tout à fait correctement juste avant. (idem Safari ou Firefox")
Aucune solution a priori actuellement, sauf peut être pour certains d'entre vous qui maitrisent mieux le développement sur Mac. Pour cette année, j'ai aussi fini de télédéclarer sur PC, en espérant qu'il y aura des évolutions pour l'année prochaine.
Claudine


----------



## BeNBiBiFoKe (18 Mai 2006)

Concernant eclipse, je viens de l'installer sur mon iMac Intel (dernière version) et je n'ai eu rien à faire pour qu'il fonctionne  

****
Eclipse SDK

Version: 3.2.0
Build id: I20060223-1656
****

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse...pFile=eclipse-SDK-3.2M5a-macosx-carbon.tar.gz


----------



## molgow (3 Juillet 2006)

Je sais pas si on en as parl&#233; sur MacG&#233;, mais Java SE 6 est sorti (le 6 juin) en version preview pour Mac OS X. Disponible gratuitement sur http://connect.apple.com



> [SIZE=-1]Java SE 6 Release 1 is an implementation of Sun's Java SE 6 beta for Mac OS X v.10.4. This seed is Preview 3 of Java SE 6 Release 1; it includes Java SE version 1.6.0_b82. This Developer Preview does not change the default version of Java, but does replace portions of existing Java installations. If you have installed an earlier developer preview of Java SE 6 Release 1, this preview will update the existing Java SE 6 components.[/SIZE]


[SIZE=-1]

[/SIZE]


> *System Requirements*
> Java SE 6 Release 1 Developer Preview 3 requires:
> Mac OS X v10.4.5 or later
> J2SE 5.0 Release 4


----------

